# een Belgisch(e) zanger



## Puss

Hello,
In Wikipedia lees ik :"Raymond van het Groenewoud is een Belgisch  zanger".  Ik zou Belgisch*e* schrijven.  
Wat is juist ?
Dank bij voorbaat.


----------



## sanne78

Puss said:


> Hello,
> In Wikipedia lees ik :"Raymond van het Groenewoud is een Belgisch zanger". Ik zou Belgisch*e* schrijven.


Ik ook.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb eens rondgekeken in de Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst.

Een korte samenvatting (de volledige tekst vind je hier):
"In bepaalde andere combinaties loopt het gebruik van de verbogen en de onverbogen vorm vaak erg uiteen."

Bijvoorbeeld wanneer we te maken hebben met een adjectief dat 
(1) afgeleid is van een geografische naam en 
(2) eindigt op _-s_ of _-isch_ en 
(3) dat gevolgd wordt door een persoonsnaam in het enkelvoud die een beroep, een of andere functie, enz. aanduidt.

De ANS geeft de volgende voorbeelden:
een Frans(e) filosoof, een Turks(e) edelman, een Russisch(e) burger.

Ik raad je wel aan om de volledige tekst te lezen.


_Voor de aardigheid_ heb ik een googeltje gedaan:
"een Belgisch zanger": 13.300 
"een Belgische zanger": 38.400
"een Nederlands zanger": 147.000
"een Nederlandse zanger": 388.000 
"en Belgische zanger" "een Belgisch zanger" (dus op één pagina): 5 
"een Nederlands zanger" "een Nederlandse zanger": 10.600

Zoals gezegd, *enkel* voor de aardigheid.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Frank06 said:


> _Voor de aardigheid_ heb ik een googeltje gedaan:
> "een Belgisch zanger": 13.300
> "een Belgische zanger": 38.400


 
Wat vind je hier van?:

"een Belgisch*e* zanger" 
op *.be*: 9.510
op *.nl*: 18.300

"een Belgisch zanger" 
op *.be*: 5.840
op *.nl*: 2.970

Conclusie (?): In België kan je beide zeggen, in Nederland is het echt overwegend "een Belgisch*e* zanger".


----------



## Puss

Bedankt voor de link.  Ik zie dat er veel uitzonderingen en spitsvondigheden bestaan...


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


sanne78 said:


> Conclusie (?): In België kan je beide zeggen, in Nederland is het echt overwegend "een Belgisch*e* zanger".


Oh, maar dat zou me niet echt verbazen, nee .

Wat ik in de samenvatting niet vermeld had, is dat de ANS inderdaad het volgende (enfin, bijna hetzelfde) opmerkt:


> In andere dan de onder 1 t/m 5 opgesomde gevallen [_en deze gevallen had ik samengevat, F06_] is het gebruik van de onverbogen vorm te bestempelen als formeel of archaïsch, dan wel regionaal (met name in Belgisch Nederlands voorkomend) taalgebruik


 
Wat ik andermaal leuk vind is dat "formeel en archaïsch" in Nederland blijkbaar vaak regionaal taalgebruik is zijn in Vlaanderen (zie ook _gij_ versus _jij_). Wat hebben we toch een boeiende taalgeschiedenis!!! (Maar dat is voer voor een andere discussie.)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## namik80

Er is een verschil tussen 'Belgisch' en 'Belgische' moet zijn.

"Belgisch*e* zanger*es*" is vrouwelijk en "Belgish zanger" is mannelijk moet zijn (volgens mij)


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi Namik

_Zanger_ en _zangeres_ zijn allebei vrouwelijk, *de* zanger, *de* zangeres, vandaar dat _Belgische_ in beide gevallen correct is.

Brown


----------



## Grytolle

Ik ben overtuigd dat een zanger wel mannelijk qua woordgeslacht (en normaal gezien ook qua biologisch geslacht)

Ik vraag me af of de onverbogen vorm door hypercorrectie extra vaak gebruikt wordt in België, aangezien hij niet voorkomt in streektalen (bij mijn weten), terwijl in Nederland het echt een integraal deel van de grammatica is


----------



## Peterdg

Brownpaperbag said:


> Hoi Namik
> 
> _Zanger_ en _zangeres_ zijn allebei vrouwelijk, *de* zanger, *de* zangeres, vandaar dat _Belgische_ in beide gevallen correct is.
> 
> Brown


"Zanger" is mannelijk (hij), "zangeres" is vrouwelijk (zij). Het zijn beide "de" woorden.

Men kan inderdaad zeggen "een Belgisch zanger" maar niet "een Belgisch zangeres" Het moet zijn "een Belgisch*e* zangeres".


----------



## Frank06

Beste Namik,

Van harte welkom!


namik80 said:


> Er is een verschil tussen 'Belgisch' en 'Belgische' moet zijn. "Belgisch*e* zanger*es*" is vrouwelijk en "Belgisch zanger" is mannelijk moet zijn (volgens mij)


Het gebruik van een -e bij adjectieven hangt (helaas) niet af van het geslacht van de substantieven.



Peterdg said:


> Men kan inderdaad zeggen "een Belgisch zanger" maar niet "een Belgisch zangeres" Het moet zijn "een Belgisch*e* zangeres".


Af en toe zijn er semantische redenen om een onderscheid te maken tussen een adjectief met of zonder -e (genre een groot man/een grote man), maar dat lijkt mij hier niet echt aan de orde. Ik kan ook geen enkele grammaticale reden vinden waarom we wel "een Belgisch zanger" kunnen zeggen, maar niet "een Belgisch zangeres" (standaard of variant). 
Maar het doet me wel terugdenken aan wat de ANS over dit fenomeen vertelt, en meer bepaald:


> Voor het overige lijkt de keuze tussen de twee vormen vaak ritmisch bepaald te zijn, vergelijk bijv. _een Luthers predikant_ versus _een Lutherse dominee_ of _een Russisch(e) burger_ versus _een Russische tsaar_.


Maar ik zie niet direct een patroon... 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Frank06 said:


> Het gebruik van een -e bij adjectieven hangt (helaas) niet af van het geslacht van de substantieven.


Biologisch vrouwelijk geslacht heeft er echter wel een remmend effect op, zoals hij terecht opmerkt


----------



## Frank06

Grytolle said:


> Biologisch vrouwelijk geslacht heeft er echter wel een remmend effect op, zoals hij terecht opmerkt


Heeft dat te maken met het biologisch geslacht of met de extra syllabe?


----------

